# Practical matters......



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning to all,

I would be very appreciative if, any of you kind & helpful people would recommend a tried & tested Floor polishing firm, in the Mijas Costa area.

We are moving to La Cala de Mijas, next month & the floors are in dire need of attention !!

As I understand, personal recommendations are allowed on this forum.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Good morning to all,
> 
> I would be very appreciative if, any of you kind & helpful people would recommend a tried & tested Floor polishing firm, in the Mijas Costa area.
> 
> ...


What kind of floor: wood, tile, marble...?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What kind of floor: wood, tile, marble...?



Hi,

I am not sure if it is tile or marble but, it is not wood :embarassed:...... I guess that I should find out !!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

There are several firms advertising floor cleaning on the Facebook Coin pages--Try Anything Goes and What´s on in Coin and Surrounding areas etc. There are several good pages for local services!
Good Luck !


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What kind of floor: wood, tile, marble...?



It is a terrezza floor....

Any personal recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

zilly said:


> There are several firms advertising floor cleaning on the Facebook Coin pages--Try Anything Goes and What´s on in Coin and Surrounding areas etc. There are several good pages for local services!
> Good Luck !



Many thanks


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We found a Spanish firm, on recommendation. They did it brilliantly - literally


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

We've also just moved to La Cala and have old terracotta floors that need serious attention so would love to know who you used. Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jane234 said:


> We've also just moved to La Cala and have old terracotta floors that need serious attention so would love to know who you used. Thanks


If they just need 'polishing', then I have heard people use olive oil - seriously!

If they are very dirty, then use a mild acid to clean them - Salfumant (sp?) is Hydrochloric Acid and can be bought from Chinese bazaars or most supermarkets.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

jane234 said:


> We've also just moved to La Cala and have old terracotta floors that need serious attention so would love to know who you used. Thanks




It was a Spanish firm, recommended by our Agents. I will try & find out their contact number - then, come back to you.

They charged 265€. This for a large 3 bedroomed house........upstairs & down.


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

That would be brilliant thank you. Seems very reasonable too!


----------



## jane234 (May 23, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> If they just need 'polishing', then I have heard people use olive oil - seriously! If they are very dirty, then use a mild acid to clean them - Salfumant (sp?) is Hydrochloric Acid and can be bought from Chinese bazaars or most supermarkets.


Thanks for that suggestion, unfortunately some are crumbling and in some areas they have had that red stuff painted on them so think I need professional help. Used olive oil on my patio door runners yesterday as suggested by a spanish glazier. The dogs spent the afternoon licking it off!!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

jane234 said:


> That would be brilliant thank you. Seems very reasonable too!




Hello Jane, 

I have PM'd you 

Hopefully, you have received it :fingerscrossed:......let me know, if not.....


----------

